# [RADIO] [TB] 1.48.00.0817r (CDMA) + 0.01.78.0802w_3 (LTE)



## barcodelinux

Here are the radios from the 2.11.605.0 leak today.

The versions are:

CDMA: 1.48.00.0817r
LTE: 0.01.78.0802w_3

The link below is BOTH radio files (CDMA + LTE) in one PG05IMG.zip file

http://www.multiupload.com/S5TSPN2FA8
md5sum: 4fcb0fe75b891e9d706822c175d049af

EDIT: I had a request for separate radio files so here they are...

CDMA: 1.48.00.0817r
http://www.multiupload.com/KCN9TB6RFI
md5sum: 2964b08205e84d7f826e045358f6af93

LTE: 0.01.78.0802w_3
http://www.multiupload.com/UHEMH0T0PG
md5sum: 8cd70a35ed26a4098f6106af514d72dc

As usual, make sure it's named PG05IMG.zip, flash through HBOOT, and hope for the best. Don't blame me for anything that goes wrong with your device.


----------



## SolZer

Thanks for posting


----------



## methyl

Appears the LTE radio did not change


----------



## Snow02

Flashed fine. Thanks.


----------



## barcodelinux

methyl said:


> Appears the LTE radio did not change


That's correct. It did not change from the 2.10.605.0 leak. Only the CDMA radio changed.


----------



## methyl

"barcodelinux said:


> That's correct. It did not change from the 2.10.605.0 leak. Only the CDMA radio changed.


Thanks for the upload


----------



## rajuabju

Installing now....

edit- Hrm that didnt go well, phone wont boot up. Very odd.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Thanks!


----------



## barcodelinux

rajuabju said:


> Installing now....
> 
> edit- Hrm that didnt go well, phone wont boot up. Very odd.


Mine flashed just fine. Check your md5sum and redownload/reflash.

View attachment 1331


----------



## Bindy

Damn, another leak? Downloading!


----------



## Upstreammiami

awesome man thanks


----------



## jawonder

Lite radio is the same as one release the other day but the CDMA is newer.


----------



## HalosGhost

+1 for the new leak. Thank you!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## jawonder

Flashed and everything's good .


----------



## rajuabju

Ok, flashed again and all fixed.

Works fine, same speeds as before for me on the first few speed tests, nothing different noticed so far.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Curious to see battery/signal tests over time.

Flashed and all's well on my end.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Battery on the previous one sucked toilet water.

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## Scorch

Are these newest leaked radios fine to run with CM7 1.6.1?


----------



## barcodelinux

Scorch said:


> Are these newest leaked radios fine to run with CM7 1.6.1?


Yes.

10char


----------



## villae81

Watta bout cdma and lte zip


----------



## Ibrick

Working fine here, no issues.

The comment about the last leak sucking battery is a little strange, the last leak that I noticed a difference in battery was chingy's leak. And that went away after a couple cycles.

This last leak a couple days ago was great, 20 hours the last couple days after initial calibration. Curious to see how the LTE handoff is on this one. That'll have to wait since I'm just outside of LTE range.. 

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## barcodelinux

villae81 said:


> Watta bout cdma and lte zip


Yeah, I could do that. See OP.


----------



## icedmayhem

interesting my car charger will not work now just flashes green and yellow. Wtf

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

"barcodelinux said:


> Yeah, I could do that. See OP.


 Thanks a bunch


----------



## imneveral0ne

anyone else notice if their tethering works anymore? i couldnt get it to work with the normal tethering app, but it works fine with barnacle


----------



## icedmayhem

Reverted back to last leak cdma radio works fine again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## barcodelinux

icedmayhem said:


> interesting my car charger will not work now just flashes green and yellow. Wtf
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I just went out to the car and plugged in my charger. It worked just fine for me.


----------



## Dream

No 4G or 3G for me after doing this. Ill try loading the older one and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Stetsonaw

3G/4G work just fine for me. Had to toggle to 3G, wait for signal, then toggle back to 4G like usual. CM7 RC 1.6.1.


----------



## Dream

Ill give that a shot before I load anything new....


----------



## dirtyfingers

Dream said:


> No 4G or 3G for me after doing this. Ill try loading the older one and see if that fixes the problem.


Make sure your back cover is on. There are two antennas in there.


----------



## Dream

dirtyfingers said:


> Make sure your back cover is on. There are two antennas in there.


Oh my that as it. I feel like a doucher now.


----------



## imneveral0ne

can anyone give wifi tethering a try and see if it works? My usb tethering works fine, and so does barnacle. but that makes an ad-hoc network. wifi tethering doesnt seem to be working at all and i'm trying to see if its cause of the radio...


----------



## Stetsonaw

Posting this via 3G wifi tethering. Waiting for 4G to kick in to test it.


----------



## bemyax

Thanks, I needed to know, too. This ACER 100 is my first tablet and doesn't see an ad hoc network, only an access point.


----------



## imneveral0ne

also, what kind of rom are you using Stetsonaw?


----------



## Stetsonaw

cm7 rc1.6.1


----------



## Stetsonaw

And posting this via 4G wifi tethering.


----------



## imneveral0ne

Stetsonaw said:


> And posting this via 4G wifi tethering.


are you using the built in one? or the wifi tethering app?


----------



## icedmayhem

second try .. reflashed new radio and same occured flashing green and yellow, car or home charger.. flashed back and charging works again. this is odd. it wont take the new radio. running ginger3d b7, stock htc kernal..


----------



## barcodelinux

I just tested it with 3G (no 4G here) and the wifi tethering app 3.1 beta 5 from googlecode.com. It's working just fine here.


----------



## barcodelinux

icedmayhem said:


> second try .. reflashed new radio and same occured flashing green and yellow, car or home charger.. flashed back and charging works again. this is odd. it wont take the new radio. running ginger3d b7, stock htc kernal..


Very weird! Is it actually charging the battery even though the LED's are alternating colors? Can you make a YouTube video of it and post a link? Not that I can fix it or anything, I just want to see it do wacky stuff. LOL.

Try powering down the phone and then plugging in the charger and see what happens. If it's the same, you know its not the ROM thats doing it.


----------



## ronsa

Thanks for the radios


----------



## imneveral0ne

Guess this radio just hates me lol


----------



## Stetsonaw

"imneveral0ne said:


> are you using the built in one? or the wifi tethering app?


Using what's built into cm7.


----------



## imneveral0ne

Stetsonaw said:


> Using what's built into cm7.


well I'm gonna try a different kernel and see if that makes a difference!


----------



## imneveral0ne

Stetsonaw said:


> Using what's built into cm7.


Ok, if your on the latest radio, then I have the exact same setup as you do. I'm on the latest CM7 with the default kernel that comes with it. and i still cant get it to work!


----------



## Zomb!e

imneveral0ne said:


> Ok, if your on the latest radio, then I have the exact same setup as you do. I'm on the latest CM7 with the default kernel that comes with it. and i still cant get it to work!


Have you tried barnacle?

Sent from Thor's hammer!


----------



## The_KGB

About to try this. Will post results.

Well, after flash, phone booted just fine. 
Just 3G in my area, but my Test results were:

.0817 Download: 787 kbps Upload: 885 kbps
.0726 Download: 852 kbps Upload: 376 kbps
Same Exact Location.

I found that I am getting a VERY weak LTE signal, or something...I looked in the Results and it says LTE Network. However I am getting 3G-ish Speeds. Just again was 1.37Mbps Down and 890kbps Up

View attachment 1352


----------



## arh2o

How's battery life/drain with this new radio? Running the OTA MR2 radio but thinking of upgrading to this one.


----------



## The_KGB

arh2o said:


> How's battery life/drain with this new radio? Running the OTA MR2 radio but thinking of upgrading to this one.


So far, I have not had a problem. I will need to give it a while. 
I'm running Liquid Thunderbread 2.6 and have gotten decent battery. What ROM are you on?


----------



## arh2o

The_KGB said:


> So far, I have not had a problem. I will need to give it a while.
> I'm running Liquid Thunderbread 2.6 and have gotten decent battery. What ROM are you on?


Running the latest Gingeritis 3D Beta VIII. Thanks, let me know your results after you give the battery a few days to settle in


----------



## The_KGB

arh2o said:


> Running the latest Gingeritis 3D Beta VIII. Thanks, let me know your results after you give the battery a few days to settle in


No problem. I love helping!


----------



## masri1987

Great CDMA signal, -72dbm, but LTE is weak.. 3G is giving me faster speeds lol


----------



## The_KGB

masri1987 said:


> Great CDMA signal, -72dbm, but LTE is weak.. 3G is giving me faster speeds lol


Yea, I am at -70 dBm...Not sure about 4G yet. Supposed to have it in a couple weeks.


----------



## sonami

Had huge problems with this radio. Cdma would not lock, it kept re acquiring the signal in and endless loop, and it broke my android phone service (call and mobile locations would fc). Back on chingy's 7/17 leak.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## villae81

I just flashed this last night, I'm running cm7 I use muz video tonez. I never have problems with it before now the dsp manager keeps fc's on me when I'm receiving a call causing the video to stop playing


----------



## Bill3508

Flashed fine, no problems.


----------



## pandacrx

this radio broke my voice in calls they can hear but i cant hear them


----------



## opjones

Battery life has been better on the last couple radio leaks. Here is what I posted up on ac.com earlier today.

Here are my latest battery stats with the new radio (CDMA: 1.48.00.0726, LTE: 0.01.78.0802), there is no doubt I'm getting better battery life after switching to this radio. I base a lot of my results on my awake screen time. Usually before I'd get 1 hour 15 minutes to 1 hour and 25 minutes on a full charge. This new radio I'm getting 2 hours of awake display time. I also see my phone signal is changing more on the new radio, I think this is where the savings is being seen at. I think some how the 4g signal is being put asleep after the screen is turned off for a certain amount of time. I consider myself more towards a heavy user, I'm on my phone all day.

Previous battery stats










New battery stats


----------



## hotelmrrsn

nothing to see here...move along...


----------



## hille141

This radio is working great for me on CM7 1.6.1.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pennie57

Seems alot faster on 3g


----------



## villae81

It isn't on mine its only been four hrs and I'm on 9 % already I even redownloaded using wifi and reflash. Ima recharge all night and see how it goes tomorrow. If it's still sh*tty I'm reflashing to chingys leak


----------



## masterxchief

I had issues with my phone holding 4G signal with this radio and I live in a huge 4G area. Also 4G speeds were terrible. Back to MR2


----------



## SurfSwitch

Anyone try flashing this with CWM or have any reason not to?


----------



## Cblox

"SurfSwitch said:


> Anyone try flashing this with CWM or have any reason not to?


Because CWM can't flash it. Reason enough for me. HBOOT only.


----------



## SurfSwitch

Cblox said:


> Because CWM can't flash it. Reason enough for me. HBOOT only.


I suppose that reason is legit. Sorry, little new to this.


----------



## onyx_64

sonami said:


> Had huge problems with this radio. Cdma would not lock, it kept re acquiring the signal in and endless loop, and it broke my android phone service (call and mobile locations would fc). Back on chingy's 7/17 leak.
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Absolutely right.. Same issue here.. NO 4g and partial 3G.


----------



## SurfSwitch

onyx_64 said:


> Absolutely right.. Same issue here.. NO 4g and partial 3G.


Yeah, got it flashed right and same result. Had full 4g before, none now.


----------



## Ibrick

Looks like 3g. & 4g were out for a lot of people around that time. Mine was out too btw.

Back to normal this morning.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## barcodelinux

SurfSwitch said:


> I suppose that reason is legit. Sorry, little new to this.


Since this package is for the radio(s), it HAS to be flashed through HBOOT. CWM (or any recovery program) can only flash ROM (OS/kernel/themes/etc.) related items.


----------



## Stetsonaw

Rolled back to the previous, 3g started giving me nothing but 1x. First two set I've had problems with.


----------



## Icesteve

Signal seems fine, can transition from 3g to 4g and back to 3g almost instantly this is the main thing that I notice is better. But speed is lacking, im gonna give it a test run to see how the battery is.

The first 2 are chingys 7-17 leak, followed by this radio


----------

